# Turning Journey



## Graybeard (Mar 20, 2018)

When I started turning I got Benjamin Best and Harbor Freight turning tool kits. After a bit I went to Woodcraft and picked up some Sorby bowl gouges. I then got some D-Way and Thompson tools. Today I used a Sorby and then a Thompson on a bowl. The difference was so noticeable the Sorby's have been put away. I do use some of the original scrapers which I grind to special shapes for special purposes. Not complaining but I suspect many turners go through this progression. I did learn to sharpen on the cheaper tools before stepping up so that's a plus. What's your story and are you sticking to it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Mar 20, 2018)

I followed a similar path, but the sawmillcreek group introduced me to Thompson tools pretty early on. I still use a smattering of other stuff from time to time, but I’m slowly converting everything to Thompson.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 20, 2018)

Been doing about 98% of my turning with carbide since I started turning. As of right now I have some Benjamin Best and Sorby HSS tools that I want to learn how to sharpen and use. I could really benefit from spending a day one on one with an experienced turner going through turning tool sharpening and use. I can read descriptions or watch videos on the topic until my eyeballs feel like they're going to fall out, but I learn best as a visual, hands on learner. The more senses and actions/doing I can involve in my learning, the better I learn and remember - especially with having memory issues.


----------



## Smitty (Mar 20, 2018)

I have some old Shopsmith tools that came with my Shopsmith when I purchased it in the early 90's. I alos have some older tools that came with an old Shopsmith 10er that I bought used (don't know if they were made by Shopsmith or not). The only new tool that I purchased within the last year is a Sorby 1/2" bowl gouge (fingernail grind). I really like the Sorby. I am tempted to try the Thompson.


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 20, 2018)

I got most of my lathe tools used in order to keep the prices down, but I haven't been overly impressed with Sorby tools so far. It's possible Sorby has started to make tools from the newer metals, but I doubt they'd be any better than D-Way or Thompson tools. I suspect anything from D-Way, Doug Thompson, Carter or Crown PRO-PM line would be decent. 

Currently one of my favorite gouges bowl turning bowls is the Crown Pro-PM Ellsworth Gouge 1/2". Crown's Pro-PM tool selection isn't as big as the others, but the Pro-PM line has decent reviews.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 20, 2018)

I guess I better not get a Thompson tool then, sounds like a slippery slope

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 20, 2018)

I've got a good set of Sorby's and some carbide tools. 95% of what I've done has been with the carbides. I don't really know how the use the steel ones, nor sharpen them properly. I'm like Matt, I need to see it in person and do it with someone to learn what I'm doing. Sooner or later.....


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 20, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> I guess I better not get a Thompson tool then, sounds like a slippery slope



But at least you'll be smiling the whole way down the slope.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 20, 2018)

Thumbnail version:
I started on this when I saw a tv (or internet) vid about using a Shopsmith as a lathe— I liked it alot! I soon graduated to other lathes ... here I am. Started with carbides since I knew nothing about sharpening, then I started using chisels after joining a club. I have a smattering of a lot, but my go to’s are Crown , Pinnacle, Pro PM, Henry Taylor, and an Ellsworth. The sharpening is self taught with aid of a little youtube. I have more than a few carbides, including Sorbys sets ( used to shop a lot on ebay).
I’ve become a “hybrid” turner, I like to use both carbides and chisels——all self taught.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Mar 21, 2018)

I have mainly Sorby, Hamlet, Crown, and Hurricane but I do have one Thompson (3/8 detail).
I admit to being a tight wad so I will probably not buy more until the last 1/32 inch is worn from my current ones. I do hear good things about the D-way and it will probably be my next if the need ever does arise.
I have no idea if the flutes are V, U, or parabolic; if I knew then I would probably need to buy at least a dozen new ones to make sure all the bases are covered.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 21, 2018)

All I have is carbides. I happy with them for now.


----------



## Tim Carter (Mar 21, 2018)

I have a mixture of old carbon steel and HSS tools that I regularly use. I buy and sell a lot of lathes and tools so my cost for most of my tools is zero. All of my bowl gouges are HSS-Sorby and Crown, and they work well. My grinder is close to my primary lathe and I'm not bashful about touching up an edge. The carbon steel tools also work well.


----------



## CWS (Mar 21, 2018)

I am a Thompson junky. I think at last count I had 12 tools with Thompson handles. Doug has great service. If you have a question he is most likely the one who will answer the phone when you call. If you every get a chance to have him visit your club and demonstrate tool sharpening, you will know how to sharpen when he is finished.


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Mar 21, 2018)

I started with an old set of Craftsman turning tools that I 'requisitioned' from my cousin's barn. Then I picked up an inexpensive set of tools from Amazon. Later I added a Crown Pro bowl gouge (love it!) and some Sorby's from garage sales here and there. One of they guys that comes to the Vet's Garage has a Thompson bowl gouge that I've used and I'm really impressed. I think the cheaper tool sets are perfect for learning to sharpen as well as learning which tools you'll end up using the most. No need to buy expensive skews if you're not going to use them. I'm still using some of my inexpensive tools but have plans to slowly replace them with Thompson tools as they wear down and need replacing. Actually, I just sold a bowl yesterday which will cover the cost of a new Thompson 5/8" bowl gouge.....

While inexpensive I really like the Hurricane scraper set, they are really stout and do the job well, easy to sharpen and surprisingly hold and edge well. And my favorite parting tool is the Craftman 1/8" diamond point. Depending on the tool I think cheap tools work quite well. But for bowl gouges I plan on moving up to Thompson. My cheap spindle gouges hold a sharp edge really well, that's probably because I never use them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

